# sorority life game....



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

anyone play this on ******** or myspace?
im addicted to it... just discovered it today!


----------



## jessfiveash (Sep 17, 2008)

yeah i play this on ********, only just started tho havent got many house members,
add me if you wanna build your house..jessica fiveash and mention soroity house,

you'll also like fashion wars very similar, or yovillie sims type game on there.


----------



## Mummy30 (May 20, 2008)

ill send you a PM


----------

